# Lieferzeiten



## CliffordClavin (12. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

hat jemand in den letzten Wochen ein Rad (Trekking) bestellt? Wenn ja, wie waren denn da die Lieferzeiten?

Hatte hier im Forum ein Thread mit ziemlich langen Lieferzeiten gefunden, darauf würde ich gern verzichten.

Achso, bitte noch angeben ob Nachname, Vorkasse usw.

Clifford Clavin


----------



## Kesaro (12. Februar 2011)

Mein Slide war nach 8 Tagen da... obwohl es Probleme mit PayPal
gab...

Iss allerdings kein Treking Rad ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## accucore (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hab mir vor ein paar wochen ein Scart (Cross) bestellt. War aber noch ein 2010er Modell. 
Habe per Vorkasse bezahlt und war nach ca. 1 Woche dann auch da.
Also hat alles gepasst.


----------



## shbiker (13. Februar 2011)

Ich habe auch vor 2 Wochen mein Rad geliefert bekommen. Lieferzeit bei Vorkasse 8 Tage. War ok. Ach ja, war ein 2010 - Modell


----------



## mystik-1 (13. Februar 2011)

Lieferzeit auch 8 Tage, KK-Zahlung, keine Sonderausstattung.
Für Vorkasse und sofort lieferbar finde ich das gerade so noch OK.


----------



## pdp-x7 (14. Februar 2011)

CliffordClavin schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> hat jemand in den letzten Wochen ein Rad (Trekking) bestellt? Wenn ja, wie waren denn da die Lieferzeiten?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wir haben am 2.Februar (vorige Woche Mittwoch ) zwei RÃ¤der (ZR Team 7.0 XT) per Vorkasse bestellt, also sofort das Geld angewiesen, aber leider bis heute noch keine Lieferung erhalten. 

Erst auf telefonische RÃ¼ckfrage am darauf folgenden Montag, den 7.02., ob denn die Ãberweisung (gute 1600,-â¬) geklappt hÃ¤tte (nur der Ordnung halber), bestÃ¤tigte man uns den Eingang des Geldes.

Also Mit 8 Tagen wird das (wenigsten in unserem Fall ) nichts werden.

P.S.: SÃ¤mtliche ZubehÃ¶r-Artikel die wir noch in der Woche danach bei anderen Shops gekauft haben, haben wir bereits erhalten.

*An die Fa. H&S Bike-Dicount:* Das die Lieferzeit fÃ¼r FahrrÃ¤der, auch schon wegen des Zusammenbaus, des Volumens und der damit verbundenen Logistik, eine lÃ¤ngere ist als wenn man irgend ein ZubehÃ¶rteil bestellt, ist uns doch vÃ¶llig klar. Was wir nicht verstehen kÃ¶nnen ist, dass man nicht den geringsten Hinweis bekommt, dass der Kaufpreis eingegangen ist und nun die Bestellung weiter bearbeitet wird. Nach dem Motto: Lieber Kunde, Geld ist eingegangen, alles ok., die Bestellung lÃ¤uft....

So aber ist man total verunsichert und versteht vieles nicht.
Das widerum wirft unnÃ¶tige Fragen seitens des Kunden auf.

Mal davon abgesehen, dass diese Informationspolitik an den Kunden eigentlich gÃ¤ngige und Ã¼bliche GeschÃ¤ftspraktik ist.
GehÃ¶rt sicherlich zum viel gepriesenen "Guten Ton".
(Bestes Beispiel ist da auch Amazon).

Wir haben leider, auÃer der automatisierten BestellbestÃ¤tigung, seit dem
2.Februar nichts von Ihnen gehÃ¶rt. 

VG 

pdp-x7


----------



## aimb (15. Februar 2011)

Ich hab bei meinem Slide 3 1/2 Wochen gewartet


----------



## hypocrisy76 (15. Februar 2011)

aimb schrieb:


> Ich hab bei meinem Slide 3 1/2 Wochen gewartet


 
Hab von H&S einen Zahlungseingang am 03.02.2011 erhalten, aber noch immer kein Slide 9.0 und diverse Kleinteile geschickt bekommen.

Hab gestern auch ein Mail rausgeschickt, wann den nun meine Bestellung kommt, aber noch immer keine Antwort erhalten.

Da ich aus Österreich bin, möchte ich mir Telefonate weitgehend ersparen, würde wahrscheinlich schneller gehen als der E-Mail Verkehr.


----------



## Kesaro (17. Februar 2011)

eure bikes werden schon kommen... Bei dem Wetter geht doch nix mit Biken ;-)

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## hypocrisy76 (17. Februar 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> eure bikes werden schon kommen... Bei dem Wetter geht doch nix mit Biken ;-)
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


 
Hab gerade Telefonterror gemacht, nachdem mein Mail anscheinend ignoriert wird und es wurde mir gesagt, das der Lieferverzug an der Reverb liegt die anscheinend nicht rechtzeitig geliefert werden kann!

Es wird an einer Lösung gearbeitet, das das Slide mit einer "normalen" Stütze ausgeliefert wird und die Reverb nachgeliefert wird, aber an dieser Lösung wird noch gearbeitet weil das angeblich nicht so einfach geht.

Muss aber sagen das die telefonische Auskunft sehr freundlich und kompetent war.
Bevor ich wieder ein unnützes Mail schreibe telefoniere ich lieber auch wenn mir das etwas teurer kommt, da ich aus Österreich bin.


----------



## 123Luomi (17. Februar 2011)

Versteh ich nicht: Sämtliche Teile bei anderen gekauft....H&S ist doch normalerweise der günstigste und hat die grösste Auswahl. Warum bestellst du nicht alles zusammen und lässt dir noch einen Komplettpreis machen bei 2 Bikes. Das klingt doch hier wieder nach gefakter Rumstänkerei. Arbeitest du bei nem Mitbewerber? 




pdp-x7 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir haben am 2.Februar (vorige Woche Mittwoch ) zwei Räder (ZR Team 7.0 XT) per Vorkasse bestellt, also sofort das Geld angewiesen, aber leider bis heute noch keine Lieferung erhalten.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pdp-x7 (19. Februar 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht: Sämtliche Teile bei anderen gekauft....H&S ist doch normalerweise der günstigste und hat die grösste Auswahl. Warum bestellst du nicht alles zusammen und lässt dir noch einen Komplettpreis machen bei 2 Bikes. Das klingt doch hier wieder nach gefakter Rumstänkerei. Arbeitest du bei nem Mitbewerber?



Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel der Unverfrorenheit!!!

Fake, *Stänkerei*, Mitbewerber??
Dann schau doch mal, wenn Du dazu in der Lage bist, ob am 02.02.2011 zwei ZR Team 7.0-Räder bestellt wurden.
Und genau bei dieser Order haben wir ja (eben, wegen zweier Räder) nach einem Zubehör gefragt: Nichts.....
Nicht nur, dass wir nichts bekommen haben (liegt natürlich im Ermessen eines jeden Unternehmens), wir haben nicht mal  eine Info erhalten. Weder zum Zahlungseingang, noch zum weiteren Bestellablauf, noch (wie auf der Website ausgeführt) wann die Räder versand wurden, um bei DHL die Pakete verfolgen zu können und bei Anlieferung im Hause zu sein. 
Mit dem Erfolg, dass die Riesenpakete bei unserer netten Nachbarin, von Vormittags bis Abends, vor der Haustür im Freien lagen.Wir können ja nur froh sein, dass es nicht geregnet hat.
Also, sei bitte so nett und guck' Dir die Leute (Kunden?...man hat ja fast nicht den Eindruck) an, denen Du solchen Unsinn unterstellst!!
Macht doch einfach Eure Schularbeiten, so wie es in Euren Versandbedingungen steht.

Wo Menschen arbeiten, passieren Fehler. Darum geht es nicht. Die Frage ist nur, wie geht man damit um? 
Statt einer Entschuldigung muß man sich hier noch verunglimpfen lassen!!
Würden wir mit unseren Kunden so umgehen, und da geht es oft um weniger als 1639,95 , wären wir bald insolvent.

P.S.: Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Herren Heisig und Stahl eine         
        kundenfreundlichere Sichtweise der Dinge haben. 
        Ein guter Preis ist nicht alles!!


----------



## 123Luomi (19. Februar 2011)

pdp-x7 schrieb:


> Das ist ja wohl der Gipfel der Unverfrorenheit!!!
> 
> Fake, *Stänkerei*, Mitbewerber??
> Dann schau doch mal, wenn Du dazu in der Lage bist, ob am 02.02.2011 zwei ZR Team 7.0-Räder bestellt wurden.
> ...



??????? - Schularbeiten, Nachschauen, Bestellungen.....hast du eine Psychose? Was hab ich damit zu tun. Geh biken, frische Luft tutu gut.


----------



## pdp-x7 (19. Februar 2011)

123Luomi schrieb:


> ??????? - Schularbeiten, Nachschauen, Bestellungen.....hast du eine Psychose? Was hab ich damit zu tun. Geh biken, frische Luft tutu gut.


Ok., aufgrund Deiner anmaßenden Äußerungen (Fake, Stänkerei, *Mitbewerber* u.s.w), und dem Hinweis hier irgendwo im Forum, dass dieses von MA der Fa. H&S betrieben wird , habe ich Dich irrtümlicherweise für einen solchen gehalten. 
Ansonsten sollten Leute mit Deinem Umgangston und Deiner Agressivität (solltest Dir mal die Forumsregeln durchlesen, wenn's möglich ist) hier gesperrt werden.
*Jeder blamiert sich so gut er kann!*
Damit ist für mich das qualitativ "hochwertige" und sinnfreie Posting mit Dir  beendet.


@ Mods: Ich habe außer dem Radfahren noch andere Hobbys, bin noch in anderen Foren unterwegs, aber soviel Frechheit und Agressivität (s.o.) wie hier habe ich noch nirgendwo gelesen!
Man kann nur hoffen ,dass das nicht der "normale" Umgangston in diesem Forum ist!!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Februar 2011)

Du hast schon den Fehler gemacht auf solch einen Post zu reagieren Er mÃ¶chte halt den "alten Hasen" inponieren und schreibt soÂ´n MÃ¼ll. 
Einfach ignorieren

Aber zu dir muÃ ich auch noch was sagen.
Jeden Tag hÃ¶rt man das Geld verschwindet, das es durch irgendwelche ZufÃ¤lle vorkommen kann das das Geld nicht da ankommt woÂ´s soll oder das man schlichtweg betrogen wird (unterstell ich H&S *nicht*).
Wie kann man bei einen Betrag von 1600â¬ so geizig sein und die 6â¬ fÃ¼r die NachnahmegebÃ¼hr sparen zu wollen. 
Jetzt machste dir Gedanken ob dein Geld verwaltet wird und wann du nun endlich deine Bikes in den HÃ¤nden halten kannst. Stress der nicht sein muÃte


----------



## Markdierk (19. Februar 2011)

meine erfahrung:

hs bike: zubehör/bekleidung und co mit vorkasse: absolut gut (schnell, vollständig, zufriedenstellend) sogar der umtausch eines kleidungsstückes hatte damals super funktioniert.

räder: genau das beschriebene problem: die "transparenz". ich hab wie viele andre besteller auch verständnis für lieferzeiten. ich habe aber die erfahrung gemacht, dass man völlig im dunklen gelassen wird. bei eine garantieabwicklung wurde ich dauernd hingehalten, unterschiedlich informiert usw usw. 

hinhalten, nicht informieren, gründe, dass für viele käufer der kauf zur nervigen angelegenheit wird.

das hat für mich gereicht, kein radon mehr zu bestellen. irgendwie macht mir der laden immernoch den eindruck eines saftladens).
finde auch den auftritt in 2011 nicht optimal.
anstatt dass man irgendwann einmal die neuen räder auf einen schwung reinstellt kommt nach und nach ein neues bike auf die hp, meist dann aber nur 1 austattungsvariante. (hs bike - radon bikes hp scheinen mir auch nicht 100% synchron) zu tests schicken sie andere oder nocht nicht ausgereifte bikes...

gute räder bauen sie ja eigentlich. schade

ich hatte meine probleme in '09, vielleicht hat man das ja mitlerweile behoben.

noch zum vorredner: würde auch immer per NN bestellen. der versender bei dem ich jetzt bestellt habe hat das auch vorgeschlagen. find ich top!


----------



## pdp-x7 (19. Februar 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Wie kann man bei einen Betrag von 1600 so geizig sein und die 6 für die Nachnahmegebühr sparen zu wollen.
> Jetzt machste dir Gedanken ob dein Geld verwaltet wird und wann du nun endlich deine Bikes in den Händen halten kannst. Stress der nicht sein mußte



1. Die Räder waren kurz nach meinem ersten Post da, wie oben geschrieben.
2. Ging es uns nicht um das Sparen von 6,- Nachnahmegebühr. Wir haben einfach geglaubt das die Lieferung bei Vorkasse vorrangiger bearbeitet wird.
Alles andere, Lieferzeiten und Termine, sowie Anmerkungen zu Kundeninformation habe ich ja schon ausführlich geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockCubeRider (2. März 2011)

Ich hab mir letzte woche nen stage 4.0 bestellt.

Heute die bestätigung bekommen das das fahrad versandfertig gemacht wird...

Nach einem Telefonat mitgelteilt bekommen das es ca 2 wochen dauern wird bis es bei mir ist....!

also so langsam weiß ich nicht ob es eine gute idee war....4 wochen auf ein fahrrad warten müssen ist doch echt doof....


----------



## FFreak (3. März 2011)

RockCubeRider schrieb:


> Ich hab mir letzte woche nen stage 4.0 bestellt.
> 
> Heute die bestätigung bekommen das das fahrad versandfertig gemacht wird...
> 
> ...



Ich für meinen Teil finde 4 Wochen noch voll im Rahmen. Habe vor Jahren beim Kauf von einem Cannondale F600 6 Wochen und vor 5 Jahren beim Kauf eines Fusion Freak 8 Wochen gewartet....mein jetziges Slide habe ich im Laden direkt mitnehmen können  
Sicher ist schneller immer besser, aber beschweren würde ich mich über 4 Wochen nicht.


----------



## RockCubeRider (3. März 2011)

sagen aber ca 8 tage...


----------



## muc_radler (3. März 2011)

Hallo,

Lieferzeit bei meinem ZR Team Midseason in 20" 7 Tage nach Bestellung und Bezahlung per Paypal.
Finde es absolut in Ordnung!

Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## fartaz (6. März 2011)

Hab ein ZR Team 7.0 am 15.2 bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt. Bis heute habe ich noch keine Nachricht über die Versandvorbereitung bekommen. Mal schauen, obs mit den 4 Wochen Lieferzeit überhaupt noch hinkommt. Langsam fängt die Warterei doch zu nerven an.


----------



## fartaz (9. März 2011)

Falls es jemanden interessiert. Das Warten hat fast ein Ende, heute (nach 3 Wochen) kam dann die Versandbestätigung. Auch wenn bei denen viel los zu sein scheint, bekommen einige ihre Räder innerhalb einer Woche. Seltsam.


----------



## 4Helden (9. März 2011)

Meine Wartezeit waren ca. mmmm überlegen.Ach genau ca. 5 Std. ;-)
Angerufen.Midseason in 18" zurück stellen lassen und abends Abgeholt.
ist halt der Vorteil wenn man nur 70 km von Bonn weg Wohnt.Vorallem wurde mien Bike dann direkt auf mich Eingestellt.Druck in der Gabel,Schaltung und Bremse nochmal überprüfet etc.


----------



## hypocrisy76 (9. März 2011)

fartaz schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessiert. Das Warten hat fast ein Ende, heute (nach 3 Wochen) kam dann die Versandbestätigung. Auch wenn bei denen viel los zu sein scheint, bekommen einige ihre Räder innerhalb einer Woche. Seltsam.



Bei mir hat es beim Slide 4 Wochen gedauert bis ich das Bike zuhause hatte. Grund war die nicht lieferbare Reverb Sattelstütze, die nun seperat nachgeliefert wird.
Ich bekam zwar rasch die Bestätigung vom Zahlungseingang aber nach 1,5 Wochen rief ich mal an, was mit meinem Bike ist.
War zwar auch nicht erfreut, das ich weder ein E-mail bekam und auf die Verzögerung der Auslieferung informiert wurde, aber jetzt habe ich das Bike und bin mehr als zufrieden damit und die Original Sattelstütze ist jetzt ja auch noch dabei.

Aber bei einem Versender muss einem das recht sein, dass man auch selbst anruft, wenn sich der Versand verzögert, denn E-mail funktioniert in den wenigsten Fällen zufriedenstellend.


----------



## fartaz (9. März 2011)

hypocrisy76 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es beim Slide 4 Wochen gedauert bis ich das Bike zuhause hatte. Grund war die nicht lieferbare Reverb Sattelstütze, die nun seperat nachgeliefert wird.
> Ich bekam zwar rasch die Bestätigung vom Zahlungseingang aber nach 1,5 Wochen rief ich mal an, was mit meinem Bike ist.
> War zwar auch nicht erfreut, das ich weder ein E-mail bekam und auf die Verzögerung der Auslieferung informiert wurde, aber jetzt habe ich das Bike und bin mehr als zufrieden damit und die Original Sattelstütze ist jetzt ja auch noch dabei.
> 
> Aber bei einem Versender muss einem das recht sein, dass man auch selbst anruft, wenn sich der Versand verzögert, denn E-mail funktioniert in den wenigsten Fällen zufriedenstellend.



Ich hatte auch nach 2 Wochen angerufen, da hieß es einfach, dass derzeit viel los sei und es ca. 1 Woche länger als sonst dauern würde. 

Alles ja halb so schlimm, nur ist das Wetter gerade ziemlich gut und die vorlesungfreie Zeit nähert sich schon dem Ende.


----------



## Plastekasper (10. März 2011)

Wie lange hat es von Erhalt der Versandbestätigung an gedauert bis das Bike bei euch war?

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomes1212 (11. März 2011)

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Da ich per Nachnahme bestellt habe und ja nicht jeden Tag soviel Geld zuhause habe.
Versandbenachrichtung habe ich am 09.03. bekommen.
Allerdings dauert das ja noch bis das Bike entgültig zum Versand kommt.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Kesaro (11. März 2011)

Aber du hast das bike ja gekauft... Per Nachname...

Dann solltest du den Betrag in einen
Umschlag packen und warten ;-)


Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tomes1212 (11. März 2011)

Kesaro schrieb:


> Aber du hast das bike ja gekauft... Per Nachname...
> 
> Dann solltest du den Betrag in einen
> Umschlag packen und warten ;-)
> ...



Klasse Beitrag !!!!


----------



## Kesaro (11. März 2011)

Ich verstehe ja dass man es nach einer Bestellung gar nicht erwarten kann das Bike zuhause zu haben...

Aber ich finde das ist doch nicht so schlimm wenn das Bike nicht zwei Tage nach Versand Zuhause steht.

Ausserdem iss eh noch schlechtes Wetter draussen.

Ein bisschem gelassenheit schadet nicht... Das ist alles nach der ersten Fahrt vergessen.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## tomes1212 (12. März 2011)

Hallo

Nochmals für Dich.
Bin nicht ungeduldig sondern möchte erst kurz vor Lieferung soviel Geld zuhause haben da man ja nicht mit Karte bei DHL bezahlen kann.
Ist doch eigentlich ganz Klar oder ?


Gruß Tom


----------



## Kesaro (12. März 2011)

Also ich finde 1000 Euro kann man schon mal ne Woche Zuhause haben.

Ausser man wohnt in ner WG mit Kleptomanen oder in der Bronx  


Also mein Bike war 8 Tage nach Bestellung da... aber Du hast ja mit der
Versandbestätigung eine Tracking Nummer bekommen.

Die kannst Du bei DHL eingeben und nachschaun wo diene Lieferung steckt. Wenn der Status im Zielpacketzentrum bearbeitet erscheint dann ist dies meistens der Liefertag... also --> hophop zur Bank

Eine Frage noch... wie alt bist Du?!?



tomes1212 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nochmals für Dich.
> Bin nicht ungeduldig sondern möchte erst kurz vor Lieferung soviel Geld zuhause haben da man ja nicht mit Karte bei DHL bezahlen kann.
> ...


----------



## fartaz (12. März 2011)

Soo, nur 3 Tage nach der Versandbestätigung ist heute das Bike vom normalen DHL-Boten geliefert worden. Jetzt nur noch fertig montieren und einstellen und schon kanns losgehen


----------



## muc_radler (14. März 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es von Erhalt der Versandbestätigung an gedauert bis das Bike bei euch war?
> 
> Gruß
> Heiko



Hallo Heiko,

bei mir hat es 7 Tage nach der Versandbestätigung gedauert. Stand aber auch in der Email drin, dass es 5-7 Tage dauert könnte.

Gruß
muc_radler


----------



## Plastekasper (14. März 2011)

muc_radler schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> bei mir hat es 7 Tage nach der Versandbestätigung gedauert. Stand aber auch in der Email drin, dass es 5-7 Tage dauert könnte.
> 
> ...



Hallo muc_radler,

vielen Dank, endlich mal ne klare Antwort! Ich bin mal gespannt, hab am Mittwoch die Versandbestätigung bekommen, bis heute ist aber noch nix bei DHL mir der Tracking-Nummer zu finden. Aber das wird schon noch. Ich hab ja noch zwei Bikes hier rumstehen .

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf zwo (15. März 2011)

Bei mir ist Stand:
Aussage Radon am Telefon letzten Donnerstag nachmittag: " Rad steht auf Rampe zur Abholung durch DHL bereit".

Aussage Montag nachmittag von Radon" Es gibt Problem da DHL nicht alles was bereit stand abholen konnte, geht angeblich aber heute (=Montag) raus".

Dienstag früh: bei DHL ist mit der Tracking-Nummer noch nichts zu finden.

Schon mehr als ärgerlich,


----------



## tomes1212 (15. März 2011)

Juhuuu
Danke für die Info !!!!!  
Da wird ja auch meins dabei sein.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ralf zwo (15. März 2011)

Ralf zwo schrieb:


> Bei mir ist Stand:
> Aussage Radon am Telefon letzten Donnerstag nachmittag: " Rad steht auf Rampe zur Abholung durch DHL bereit".
> 
> Aussage Montag nachmittag von Radon" Es gibt Problem da DHL nicht alles was bereit stand abholen konnte, geht angeblich aber heute (=Montag) raus".
> ...



Update:
Nachdem über die Tracking-Nummer nichts zu finden war habe ich erneut angerufen.

Aussage diesmal: "Rad ist noch nicht montiert, grosses Bestellaufkommen, dauert, Termin kann nicht genannt werden"

- Ich habe den Eindruck das mit Aussagen teilweise versucht wird die Kunden mit Aussagen -> s.oben abzuwimmeln-
- ein Termin konnte nicht genannt werden 
- es wird vertröstet, man soll warten

Langsam ärgere ich mich!


----------



## Plastekasper (15. März 2011)

Ralf zwo schrieb:


> Update:
> Nachdem über die Tracking-Nummer nichts zu finden war habe ich erneut angerufen.
> 
> Aussage diesmal: "Rad ist noch nicht montiert, grosses Bestellaufkommen, dauert, Termin kann nicht genannt werden"
> ...



Kann dich trösten, bei mir das selbe... Mal schauen, I keep you posted...


----------



## fartaz (15. März 2011)

Ralf zwo schrieb:


> Update:
> Nachdem über die Tracking-Nummer nichts zu finden war habe ich erneut angerufen.
> 
> Aussage diesmal: "Rad ist noch nicht montiert, grosses Bestellaufkommen, dauert, Termin kann nicht genannt werden"
> ...



Muss dazu sagen, dass bei mir erst nach 1 oder 2 Tage nach der Versand-Mail was im Trackingsystem zu sehen war. Dann blieb es auch noch 2 Tage nach der Auslieferung beim ersten Status ("Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet") stehen. So viel würde ich nicht darauf geben.


----------



## Ralf zwo (15. März 2011)

Es ärgert mich nicht so sehr das es noch dauert.

Was mich ärgert sind die unterschiedlichen Aussagen der Radon Mitarbeiter.

Letzten Donnerstag + gestern war die Aussage "Rad muss nur noch durch DHL abgeholt werden"

Heute plötzlich "Rad ist noch gar nicht montiert"

Ein klare Aussage dem Kunden gegenüber von Anfang an ist mir lieber als das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plastekasper (15. März 2011)

Ha! Gerade hat sich am Status bei DHL was geändert. 15:20 ist mein Radon im Start-Paketzentrum Neuwied bearbeitet worden und auf dem Weg zu mir... Freu ich mich jetzt!


----------



## tomes1212 (16. März 2011)

Ja meins ist auch auf dem Weg !!!!


----------



## skipistensau (16. März 2011)

Habe am 6.03 das TLs 8.0 gekauft am 7.03 bezahlt am 8.03 die Mail bekommen mit routing nummer und das es nun 5-7 tage dauert.
Naja und bis jetzt hat sich daran nicht geändert leider, ich hoffe das geht noch diese Woche raus.
Die haben ja stress ohne ende wa


----------



## Plastekasper (16. März 2011)

Plastekasper schrieb:


> Ha! Gerade hat sich am Status bei DHL was geändert. 15:20 ist mein Radon im Start-Paketzentrum Neuwied bearbeitet worden und auf dem Weg zu mir... Freu ich mich jetzt!



Meins ist heute gekommen *freu*... Macht auch einen tollen ersten kurzen Eindruck.

Zusammengefasst: Bestellung 05.03., Versandbenachrichtigung 09.03., erhalten 16.03.


----------



## skipistensau (16. März 2011)

Danke lieber Radon Gott, gerade eben wurde es mit dieser DHL Status Seite aktualisiert.
Es ist in Koblenz ich freu mich so unglaublich


----------



## skipistensau (17. März 2011)

Yes es ist da


----------



## Mexx4 (14. März 2012)

Wie sieht es heuer mit den Lieferzeiten aus?

Habe heute 16:00 einmal ein ZR Race 6.0 und ein ZR Lady 5.0 bestellt.

Denkt ihr ich kann nächste Woche mit der Lieferung rechnen?

Verfügbarkeit soll ja hervorragend sein.

mfg
Mexx


----------



## Tiri (14. März 2012)

Ja, das mit der Verfügbarkeit ist so eine Sache bei H&S ... Bike Discount sagt ja selbst bei grünem Balken wo es zB heißt "weniger als 3 Produkte", könne auch heißen dass gar keines da ist !!!

Finde ich schon ganz schön an der Nase herumgeführt.

Wurden auch vetröstet .. und am Ende erhielten wir ohne Kommentar ein Bike aus 2011, anstatt das Bestellte aus 2012 

Dafür ging die Rückerstattung top


----------



## speedrage (14. März 2012)

Habe KW 10 ein Slide bestellt (1 grüner Balken wurde angezeigt) 
In KW 11 hab ich jetzt an der Hotline mitgeteilt bekommen, dass das Rad evtl. in KW 13 in den Versand geht, somit kann ich wohl nicht vor KW 14 mit meinem neuen Schatz rechnen grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## folgsam (14. März 2012)

Ich hab am Montag (12.03., mittags) das ZR Team 5.0 sowie einiges an Zubehör per PayPal bestellt. Bestellbestätigung habe ich gleich bekommen.

Im PayPal-Konto steht jetzt allerdings "offen", abgebucht wurde auch noch nichts. Weiß jemand ob das üblich ist, dass sich H&S BD Zeit mit dem Abbuchen lässt?

//Edit: Liegt wohl an PayPal. Toll, hatte extra PayPal genutzt damit es schneller geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedrage (14. März 2012)

Ich hatte mit Visa bezahlt und da ist nach 1 Woche auch noch nichts abgebucht worden.


----------



## Aalex (14. März 2012)

das liegt einfach daran, dass die kohle nur reserviert wird, bis das rad rausgeht.


----------



## Lenny33 (14. März 2012)

bei mir ist auch alles komisch, 
Black Sin 8.0 in 20" bestellt schon 2 wochen vor der voraussichtlichen lieferbarkeit. Seit über einer Woche ist es auch mit drei grünen Balken  verfügbar und ich hab auch die Tracking Nummer am 02.03. bekommen. Bis jetzt immer noch nichts geschehen


----------



## Focus Cypress (14. März 2012)

Da es bei meinem Black Sin genau das selbe ist, habe ich mal ne Anfrage gestellt. Mal schauen, ob sich da morgen etwas ergibt.


----------



## cocaine78 (15. März 2012)

Ich versteh nicht, dass das immernoch so ein Drama ist mit dem versand..war bei mir 2008 schon so heftig, wo nur Ausreden kamen, anstelle klipp und klar zu sagen, sorry, dauert 4 - 5 Wochen...solange gings dann bei mir, 5 Wochen!!! Ich bin nicht böse, wenn sich mal was verzögert, das passiert einfach, ich bin dann böse, wenn man mich belügt!
Ich dachte, das hätten sie zwischenzeitlich im Griff? Zumindest den umgang mit der Wahrheit...naja, dafür passt der Preis!


----------



## folgsam (15. März 2012)

So, ich habe mal angerufen. Für das Fahrrad gibt es bereits einen Lieferschein und es wird nun fertig montiert. Ich weiß zwar nicht wieso das jetzt nötig ist, aber ok, das dauert jetzt wohl so 2-3 Tage. Das Fahrrad und der Kleinkram sollen am Montag oder Dienstag versendet werden.


----------



## cocaine78 (15. März 2012)

ahja, soso...na die Geschichten kenn ich zur genüge..hoffen wir für Dich, dass es stimmt und du dein Bike bald hast!


----------



## speedrage (15. März 2012)

Jaja, an so ein Radon zu kommen ist manchmal schon eine lange Geschichte. Hätte ich nur 1-2 Tage früher bestellt, könnte ich schon mit meinem neuen Slide rumdüsen, jetzt muss ich noch warten :S und das wo gerade das Wetter richtig geil wird. Oh man mir jucken schon die Beine. Ich halte dass keine 2-3 Wochen mehr aus.


----------



## Focus Cypress (15. März 2012)

Habe jetzt eine Antwort bezüglich meines Black Sin erhalten.

Meins soll morgen in den Versand gehen und Anfang nächster Woche bei mir sein. Dann wenns gut Wetter vorbei ist.

Schuld für die Verzögerung war scheinbar der Tausch der "kompletten internen Zugführung".

Na schauen wir mal weiter, ob der Termin jetzt eingehalten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenny33 (15. März 2012)

naja wich würd mich darauf nicht verlassen, aber die Hoffnung ist ja immernoch vorhanden. leider bin ich bei solchen Sachen ein ungeduldiger Mensch


----------



## Mexx4 (15. März 2012)

So, am Dienstag 1600 ZR Race 6.0 und ZR Lady 5.0 bestellt, heute ZahlungseingagsbestÃ¤tigung erhalten.

Mal sehen ob sich das nÃ¤chste Woche ausgeht. 
Es bleibt spannend.

Wir kÃ¶nnten hier ja ein Wartezimmer einrichten. Wenns bei jemanden was neues gibt, kann er das gerne posten.

*Bier mitbring*

Edit: Habe Ã¼brigends 20â¬ Rabat rausschinden kÃ¶nnen, da wir ja 2 Bikes bestellt haben und dafÃ¼r 40â¬ Versand fÃ¤llig gewesen wÃ¤ren.


----------



## folgsam (19. März 2012)

+++ Liveticker +++
Das Geld wurde nun bei PayPal abgebucht...

//EDIT:
Und es gab die Rechnung samt zukünftiger Paketnummer.

Folgendes stand noch in der Mail:
_Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand durch DHL innerhalb der nächsten 4 - 7 Werktage NACH Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
Ihr Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!_


----------



## johnnyride (20. März 2012)

Wie siehts es denn aus, wenn man das Bike bestellt und dann persönlich abholen will? Gibts da auch eine Vorlaufzeit oder kann man das Bike direkt gleich mitnehmen?


----------



## romanb7 (20. März 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, kannst du keine Bikes online bestellen und dann abholen, da Versand und Laden getrennt sind. Entweder du bestellst es im Laden telefonisch oder persönlich und holst es dort ab oder online und lässt es dir schicken.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyride (20. März 2012)

Ah, ok. D.h. die online Anzeige zeigt die Verfügbarkeit des Lagers und ist unabhängig vom Bestand im Laden. Ob noch bestimmte Modelle vor Ort vorhanden sind, findet man wohl nur telefonisch heraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samsonite (20. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich hab am 05.03 ein Radon Slide AM 7.0 bestellt. Davor hatte ich mich telefonisch erkundigt, wie es mit den Lieferzeiten aussieht, da ich keine Lust hatte lang auf das Fahrrad zu warten. Am Telefon wurde mir versichert, dass das Fahrrad lieferbar ( ich weiß, dass es es noch zusammengebaut wird) ist und ich es schnell erhalten würde. Heut hab ich nachgefragt, wie es mit dem Fahrrad aussieht. In der Mail wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass das Bike voraussichtlich in der KW 15/16 an mich geliefert wird, sprich frühestens am 09.04. Nun kann ich verstehen, wenn es aufgrund hoher Nachfrage etwas länger dauert. Aber 6 Wochen find ich dann schon etwas viel. Hat jmd hier im Forum die selbe Erfahrung gemacht? Weiß jmd, ob es Probleme bei einer Stornierung geben kann?
Grüße


----------



## ap23 (20. März 2012)

Hi !

Hab auch ein Slide 7.0 (XL, weiss) bestellt, allerdings erst am Sonntag Abend.
Mir wurde als Antwort auf eine Nachfrage-Email geschrieben, dass das Bike auf Lager wäre und ich mit ca. 10 Werktagen Lieferzeit rechnen müsste.

Was hast Du für ne Kombi (Rahmengröße, Farbe) bestellt?
Also 6-7 Wochen warte ich definitiv NICHT auf ein Bike - vorallen wenn einem der Online-Status Lieferbarkeit vorgaukelt ! :-(


----------



## Samsonite (21. März 2012)

Ich hab es in Schwarz und RH 20 bestellt. Da du weiß bestellt hast, könntest du eventuell glück haben. Allerdings hab ich auch schon gelesen, dass es Lieferprobleme bei der Reverb Stattelstütze gibt, ich drück dir die Daumen.
Naja es ist ärgerlich, weil ich mich ja extra noch vorher informiert hatte. Ich denk, dass ich es wahrscheinlich noch diese Woche stornieren werde. Hat hier schon mal jmd damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## folgsam (21. März 2012)

Ich kann meine Bestellung übrigens seit Montag "tracken" lassen:

_Mo, 19.03.12 15:58 Uhr - Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt._

Leider ist seit dem nichts mehr passiert...


----------



## NewbikeNRW (21. März 2012)

Hab heute das zr team 5.0 bestellt,mal schauen wie lange HS Bike brauchen!?


----------



## folgsam (21. März 2012)

_Mi, 21.03.12 16:55 Uhr - Neuwied - Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. _
Woho o/


----------



## folgsam (23. März 2012)

Also meins ist nun da. Ich werd die Tage noch ausführlich was dazu schreiben.


----------



## 5pecter (25. März 2012)

@ Samsonite

Ich habe mein Slide AM 7.0 schwarz 20" am 06.03 bestellt. Am 05.03. habe ich telefonisch nachgefragt wann es ausgeliefert werden kann, laut Mitarbeiter 1-2 Wochen. Jetzt soll ich bis zum 12.03. warten.

Naja, toll ist es nicht die Leute zu verarschen.


----------



## ap23 (25. März 2012)

Hi !

Hast Du schon diese "Versandbestätigung" bekommen, wo dann drin steht dass es noch 4-7 Tage dauert ? Ich hoffe mal das das halbwegs stimmt mit dieser Angabe...


----------



## Tiri (25. März 2012)

5pecter schrieb:


> @ Samsonite
> 
> Ich habe mein Slide AM 7.0 schwarz 20" am 06.03 bestellt. Am 05.03. habe ich telefonisch nachgefragt wann es ausgeliefert werden kann, laut Mitarbeiter 1-2 Wochen. Jetzt soll ich bis zum 12.03. warten.
> 
> Naja, toll ist es nicht die Leute zu verarschen.


 
...am *06.03.* bestellt, am *05.03.* nachgefragt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (26. März 2012)

Tiri schrieb:


> ...am *06.03.* bestellt, am *05.03.* nachgefragt



klar und im März angemeldet.......


----------



## speedrage (26. März 2012)

Seit letzten Montag kann ich mein Paket tracken lassen. 
Seit Mittwoch (also seit bereits 5 Tagen) steht da immer noch "                                                                                                       Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." :-S


----------



## 5pecter (26. März 2012)

...am 06.03. bestellt, am 05.03. nachgefragt 


Was verstehst du daran nicht 

ahh, die Reihenfolge hat dich verwirrt, ja ist nicht einfach muss man Umdenken !!!

Am 5.03.12 angerufen und gefragt ob die Bikes lieferbar sind >>> Antwort ja, auch wenn ich in 1-2 Tagen bestellen würde. Angeblich alles vorrätig.

Also am 6.03.12 Online bestellt, sollte am 18-20.03.12 geliefert werden.

Nach meinen nächsten Telefonat wurde Lieferzeitpunkt auf den ca. 12. April gesetzt.

Ich finde es sehr dreist mich 5 Wochen warten zu lassen. Hab nicht umsonst vorher tel. nachgefragt, wollte nicht 4-6 Wochen warten.

Wäre Radon ehrlicher gewesen hätte ich mir ein anderes Bike bestellt und könnte jetzt schon mit fahren


----------



## Mexx4 (26. März 2012)

Meine beiden sind heute gekommen, Lieferzeit 13 Tage.


----------



## ap23 (26. März 2012)

Wann hattest Du die Email mit der Tracking-Nummer bekommen (wo drin steht Lieferung 4-7 Werktage nach Erhalt) ?


----------



## Mexx4 (27. März 2012)

Do, 22.03.12 16:18 Uhr -- 
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. 
Fr, 23.03.12 16:36 Uhr Neuwied 
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
Mo, 26.03.12 00:11 Uhr Regensburg 
Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 
Mo, 26.03.12 08:26 Uhr -- 
Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 
Mo, 26.03.12 09:14 Uhr -- 
Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt. 
Do, 22.03.12 16:18 Uhr  --  Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.  
Fr, 23.03.12 16:36 Uhr  Neuwied  Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.  
Mo, 26.03.12 00:11 Uhr  Regensburg  Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.  
Mo, 26.03.12 08:26 Uhr  --  Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.  
Mo, 26.03.12 09:14 Uhr  --  Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt.


----------



## ap23 (27. März 2012)

d.h. Du hast die Email mit der Tracking-Nummer am 22.03 bekommen und am 23.03. wurden die Bikes schon versendet ?! wow..


----------



## Mexx4 (27. März 2012)

Ja, richtig. Email kam am 22. um 14:33


----------



## ap23 (28. März 2012)

So meins kam heute auch - ziemlich unerwartet, weil ich es gar nicht richtig tracken konnte - aber Hauptsache es ist da  . Kacke, das ich krank im Bett liege :-(
Bei mir hat es also von Bestellung (19.03) bis Lieferung (28.03) gerade mal neun Tage gedauert - also eigentlich voll OK bei dem Hochbetrieb, den bike-discount wohl im Moment hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyride (3. April 2012)

Soeben entdeckt: Das Slide 5.0 ist ausverkauft. Mal abwarten, ob meins noch kommt...


----------



## filiale (11. April 2012)

Dann sind wir schon zu zweit, ich warte auch...


----------



## johnnyride (11. April 2012)

Ich habe mich telefonisch erkundigt und habe die Info erhalten, dass die Slides wohl noch diese Woche bei H&S ankommen und Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand gehen.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. April 2012)

johnnyride schrieb:


> Ich habe mich telefonisch erkundigt und habe die Info erhalten, dass die Slides wohl noch diese Woche bei H&S ankommen und Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand gehen.



Juhu - dann krieg ich Mite nä. Woche ja auch mein 9.0er AM. Die neuen breiteren Laufräder XT mit 21 mm sind auch schon da - wie immer bei Shimano mit zuwenig Fett in den Naben (seit über 20 Jahren ein Shimano-Problem).

SChade nur, dass ich durch den Tausch Crossmaxx ST gegen XT 200gr mehr und insgesamt minderwertigere LR habe. Aber 19mm auf einem AM mit 2,4er SChlappen gehen halt nicht...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (12. April 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Aber 19mm auf einem AM mit 2,4er SChlappen gehen halt nicht...



Ich seh das nicht so eng. Der Mountain King in 2.4 ist ohnehin schmaler als der mitgelieferte Nobby Nick. Machen 2mm wirklich einen Unterschied?


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. April 2012)

Herr der Ritzel schrieb:


> Ich seh das nicht so eng. Der Mountain King in 2.4 ist ohnehin schmaler als der mitgelieferte Nobby Nick. Machen 2mm wirklich einen Unterschied?



Definitiv! Selbst die bei Radon sagen die Felgen gehen nicht. Es fehlt die Abstützung des Reifens bei Richtungswechseln. Von 19 auf 21 sind es mehr als 10% Unterschied und die sind für die Abstützung entscheidend. Mit einer 19er ist der Reifen bei Ri.wechseln am "um die Felge herumwalken"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rol (12. April 2012)

johnnyride schrieb:


> Ich habe mich telefonisch erkundigt und habe die Info erhalten, dass die Slides wohl noch diese Woche bei H&S ankommen und Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand gehen.



Ich habe auch gestern angerufen und sollte mein 9.0 Slide auch bis spätestens Anfang KW17 bekommen. Die Wartezeit ist mittlerweile doch sehr lang, bestellt habe ich am 5. März 
Ich hoffe ja, dass das Rad im Laufe der nächsten Woche bekomme.

Wenn ich eure Beiträge zu der Felgenbreite der Crossmax so lese passt ja der Nobby Nic der mit dem 9.0 geliefert wird gar nicht zu der Felge und müßte demontiert werden, oder?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (13. April 2012)

Rol schrieb:


> Wenn ich eure Beiträge zu der Felgenbreite der Crossmax so lese passt ja der Nobby Nic der mit dem 9.0 geliefert wird gar nicht zu der Felge und müßte demontiert werden, oder?



ach was, ich denke das Thema ist völlig überbewertet. Ich hab auf meinem
2.Bike nur ne 17'er Felge und da läuft ein 2,4 MK drauf mit ca 2,3 bar


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (13. April 2012)

Weiß schon jemand was neues zu den Slide AM 9.0, die in KW 15 Liefertermin hatten? Sind die definitiv nächste Woche bei den Kunden?


----------



## filiale (13. April 2012)

In den letzten Monaten wundere ich mich über die Lahmarschigkeit von DHL...die brauchen für Standardpäcken zum Teil 1-2 Tage zusätzlich als letztes Jahr...man verfolgt es ja mit der Sendungsverfolgung. Daher gehe ich davon aus, daß Sperrgut (Fahrrad) tendenziell noch länger benötigt. Da rechne ich mal mit 1 Woche Versand DHL (mindestens).


----------



## ap23 (13. April 2012)

Also bei mir war das Bike innerhalb von 2 Tagen da (Bearbeitung Start-Paketzentrum -> Zustellung).


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (13. April 2012)

ap23 schrieb:


> Also bei mir war das Bike innerhalb von 2 Tagen da (Bearbeitung Start-Paketzentrum -> Zustellung).



War das schon die Antwort auf meine Frage? War das ein Bike aus dem von mir genannten Kontingent?


----------



## ap23 (13. April 2012)

Nein, das war nur eine allgemeine Auskunft als Antwort auf den Post:



filiale schrieb:


> Da rechne ich mal mit 1 Woche Versand DHL (mindestens).



Keine Ahnung wann denn nun die 9.0 ausgeliefert werden - der reine Postweg sollte jedenfalls nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## Rol (13. April 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Weiß schon jemand was neues zu den Slide AM 9.0, die in KW 15 Liefertermin hatten? Sind die definitiv nächste Woche bei den Kunden?



Laut telefonischer Auskunft am Mittwoch sollten die Räder heute bei HS eintreffen. Im Anschluss werden sie dann basierend der Warteliste an die Kunden zugeteilt. Angeblich werden dann die Kunden per Mail informiert (Anhand des Versendungsauftrags).
Ich habe aber noch kein Mail erhalten und stehe auf der Warteliste angeblich auf Platz 6.

Rol


----------



## Disco_Stu (14. April 2012)

Für alle die auf ein Skeen 9.0 SL warten: laut telefonischer Auskunft kommen die erst in KW 17 (entgegen der Ankündigung KW 14) und werden dann in KW 18 an den Kunden ausgeliefert.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. April 2012)

Auch die Slides verzögern sich noch mehr. KW 15 war Liefertermin und ist ja nun heute um. Auf meinen Anruf heute hieß es, die Räder sollen Ende nächster Woche an H&S und dann sukzessive ausgeliefert werden. Also ab KW 17. Realistisch wird das wohl nix vor KW 18. Nach den ganzen Teilebestellungen, die immer problemlos liefen, nun die erste Negativ-Erfahrung mit H&S...
Hätt ich doch lieber das Canyon Nerve AM als Bike to go genommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. April 2012)

Das Canyon ist aber mit 1,5cm mehr Oberrohrlänge und 1Grad weniger Sitzrohrwinkel deutlich sportlicher als das Radon weil man gestreckter sitzt.


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (14. April 2012)

und warum gibts das Nerve to go ? weils keiner haben will !
glaub mir, es lohnt sich aufs Slide zu warten ! Kopf hoch


----------



## Wiepjes (15. April 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Canyon ist aber mit 1,5cm mehr Oberrohrlänge und 1Grad weniger Sitzrohrwinkel deutlich sportlicher als das Radon weil man gestreckter sitzt.



aber nur wenn du grad ein Sitzriese mit Stummelbeincher bist


----------



## friesenspiess (17. April 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Canyon ist aber mit 1,5cm mehr Oberrohrlänge und 1Grad weniger Sitzrohrwinkel deutlich sportlicher als das Radon weil man gestreckter sitzt.


 Ein steiler stehendes Sattelrohr verbessert aber die Seitensteifigkeit des Rahmens und minimiert das Rahmenflattern. Außerdem ist der Vortrieb besser, die Geometrie vom Slide ist schon gelungen.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Ein steiler stehendes Sattelrohr verbessert aber die Seitensteifigkeit des Rahmens und minimiert das Rahmenflattern. Außerdem ist der Vortrieb besser, die Geometrie vom Slide ist schon gelungen.



Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass das Radon die bessere Wahl gewesen ist, weil man beim Canyon zu sportlich gestreckt sitzt. Also pro Radon.


----------



## CeeUuu (18. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand zufällig aktuelle Infos, wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit der 9er Slides aussieht? Mir sagte man letzte Woche, dass sie nochmal neu reinkommen würden, und man sie vermutlich ab KW 17 wieder online bestellen könne, Vorbestellungen/Reservierungen seien nicht möglich.
Mittlerweile wird das schwarze 9.0 zwar wieder auf der Bike-Discount-Seite angezeigt, aber mit Status "ausverkauft".
Hmmmm??!!

Danke & Grüße,
CeeUuu


----------



## Fred21 (18. April 2012)

Hat irgend jemand schon Info's zu den Slide ED's??


----------



## filiale (18. April 2012)

Das Slide AM 9.0 in schwarz steht jetzt aber wieder als lieferbar ...


----------



## atfox (19. April 2012)

Dann bin ich gespannt. Meine letzte Auskunft war, daß das Slide AM 9 schwarz am 13.4 bei H&S ankommt und dann in KW17 verschickt werden soll. Auf eine neue Anfrage ob es dabei bleibt kommt leider keine Antwort.
Aber daß die schwarzen Slides jetzt wieder im Shop bestellbar sind, ist ja schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. 

Bei meiner letzten Bestellung vor 3 Jahren habe ich nach 3 Wochen mein ZR Team 7 bekommen. Da es bei mir jetzt auch noch nicht länger dauert, bestellt am 23.03., bin ich guter Hoffnung :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CeeUuu (19. April 2012)

@filiale:
Danke, hab ich dann auch im Laufe des Tages festgestellt und gleich bestellt
Man darf gespannt sein, wann es kommt!

Aber da man mir am Telefon sagte, dass die Bikes erst im Online-Shop verfügbar sind, wenn sie in Bonn vor Ort sind, gibt Anlass zur Hoffnung

Grüße,
CeeUuu


----------



## atfox (19. April 2012)

So, gerade eben die Nachricht von Radon bekommen. Mein schwarzes Slide AM 9.0, bestellt am 23.03., wird gerade fahrbereit gemacht und soll nächste Woche bei mir eintreffen.
Geht doch!


----------



## supermattze (19. April 2012)

habe selbiges bike am 18. bestellt und keine Nachricht erhalten...


----------



## Aalex (19. April 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Ein steiler stehendes Sattelrohr verbessert aber die Seitensteifigkeit des Rahmens und minimiert das Rahmenflattern. Außerdem ist der Vortrieb besser, die Geometrie vom Slide ist schon gelungen.



das ist doch völliger Unsinn. 

der sitzrohrwinkel bestimmt lediglich die sitzposition auf dem Rad, sonst herzlich wenig. Beim Fully mag das vielleicht noch sein, aber hier ist es eher davon abhängig wo man die lager platziert. Ein steilerer Sitzwinkel mag es einem da ermöglichen die Drehpunkte etwas weiter nach hinten zu versetzen, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.

Rahmenflattern und Laufruhe werden in erster Linie durch den Radstand und den Lenkwinkel bestimmt.


----------



## friesenspiess (19. April 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> das ist doch völliger Unsinn.
> 
> der sitzrohrwinkel bestimmt lediglich die sitzposition auf dem Rad, sonst herzlich wenig. Beim Fully mag das vielleicht noch sein, aber hier ist es eher davon abhängig wo man die lager platziert. Ein steilerer Sitzwinkel mag es einem da ermöglichen die Drehpunkte etwas weiter nach hinten zu versetzen, aber das ist zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> Rahmenflattern und Laufruhe werden in erster Linie durch den Radstand und den Lenkwinkel bestimmt.


 Da ist der Fahrrad- Papst Christian Smolik aber nicht deiner Meinung...


----------



## greg12 (19. April 2012)

unter umständen bringt ein steiler sitzwinkel durch das verkleinerte rahmendreieck etwas mehr steifigkeit. obs merkbar ist wag ich allerdings zu bezweifeln.
für die rahmensteifigkeit spielen wohl andere faktoren, wie rohrdurchmesser, rohrstärken, verstärkungen, querschnittsänderungen etc. eine wesentlich größere rolle als ein flacher oder steiler sitzwinkel.
was allerding sicher ist, dass gerade bei fullys ein steiler sw bergauf deutlich besser zu fahren ist als ein flacher.
das dass nerve ein 1,5cm längeres oberrohr hat als das slide ist eben das resultat aus dem 2grad flacheren sitzwinkel. das man dadurch gestreckter sitzt ist klar, vortriebsorientierter ist sicher das slide...
dazu kommt das der nerve sw auch nur ein virtueller ist, mit zunehmenden sitzrohrauszug wird der winkel noch flacher durch das geknickte sitzrohr, was wiederum die hecklastigkeit verstärkt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (19. April 2012)

friesenspiess schrieb:


> Da ist der Fahrrad- Papst Christian Smolik aber nicht deiner Meinung...



muss er auch nicht, gott habe ihn gnädig. Nur weil er einige gute Dinge hervorgebracht hat heißt das im umkehrschluss nicht, dass man nichts hinterfragen braucht was er konzipiert hat. Er sagte zu Lebzeiten selbst, dass einige Dinge reine Theorie sind und oft nicht der Realität entsprechen würden.

Steifkeit beim rahmen holt man aber woanders. konifizierung des rohrsatzes (siehe sitzrohre bei canyon/cervelo) und plumpes oversizing bei Lagern und Achsen bringt hier viel mehr. Konifizieren und Hydroforming sind hier weitere Methoden zur Steifigkeitserhöhung. Laufruhe wie gesagt über Radstand und Lenkwinkel. Bei Carbon ist es ähnlich, hier spielt aber die Auslegung des Laminats einmal mehr eine Rolle.

nichts desto trotz ist das slide nen ziemlich gut konzipiertes Rad. Sehr ausgewogene Sitzposition und ein guter Hinterbau. Eine fast schon perfekte eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Etwas mehr Reifenfreiheit und eine andere Verlegung der Züge und es wäre perfekt. Die Zugführung ist leider ein Tritt ins Gemächt


----------



## Rol (19. April 2012)

supermattze schrieb:


> habe selbiges bike am 18. bestellt und keine Nachricht erhalten...



Ich habe am 5.3. ein Slide 9.0, Größe 18" in SW bestellt, das ist jetzt über 6 Wochen her. Radon hat von sich aus nie einen Liefertermin genannt. Nur auf mein Anfragen wurden Termine genannt, die bisher nie gehalten wurden.
Eine schriftliche Lieferbenachrichtigung habe ich bisher noch nicht erhalten.
Mittlerweile bin ich über das Feedback von Radon, über deren Lieferpolitik und vor allem über Art der Kommunikation gelinde gesagt sehr enttäuscht.
Ich werde meine zukünftigen Bestellungen in einem anderen Shop tätigen.


----------



## Max_V (19. April 2012)

@ Rol:
Bitte nimm das zurück(und denk das nur).. *das wird sonst wieder mit wüsten Beschimpfungen enden *


----------



## johnnyride (20. April 2012)

Habe gerade die Versandbenachrichtigung für mein 18" Slide 5.0 erhalten. *beide-daumen-hoch*


----------



## filiale (20. April 2012)

ja, das slide 5.0 ist soeben online gegangen und verfügbar...


----------



## newby69 (20. April 2012)

hallo,
gestern am abend sind die scarts online gegangen und ich dürfte das einzige lagernde in RH 64 bekommen haben. ist wieder ausverkauft. laut heutigem telefonat, ist es bereits lagernd und soll höchstwahrscheinlich ende nächster woche bei mir in wien eintreffen. ich hoffe, dass mir mit meinen 194cm die rh 64cm passt!? das ist meine einzige sorge im moment........


----------



## filiale (20. April 2012)

slide bestellt und bezahlt, mal schauen wie lange es dauert...


----------



## atfox (23. April 2012)

So. Versandbenachrichtigung. Slide AM 9.0 20" schwarz, bestellt 23.03. Juhuuuuuuu


----------



## kilux (23. April 2012)

Donnerstag ein schwarzes 18'' Slide Am 9.0 bestellt, heute die Tracking-Nummer bekommen. Mal sehen wann es dann auftaucht.


----------



## CC. (23. April 2012)

Am 2.4. ein ZR Race 29' in 18" bestellt. Ist am 20.4. geliefert worden.
Kommunikation und vorallem Qualitätskontrolle ist :-((

CC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnnyride (24. April 2012)

CC. schrieb:


> Qualitätskontrolle ist :-((



Was meinst du damit? Bzw. sollte man das Bike in Anwesenheit des Paketzustellers auspacken und evtl. Schäden quittieren lassen?


----------



## filiale (24. April 2012)

Würde mich auch interessieren. War etwas verkratzt oder beschädigt ?


----------



## Disco_Stu (24. April 2012)

johnnyride schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Bzw. sollte man das Bike in Anwesenheit des Paketzustellers auspacken und evtl. Schäden quittieren lassen?



Das wird recht wenig bringen. Der Zusteller ist nur für offensichtliche Transportschäden haftbar. Wenn die Verpackung äußerlich unversehrt ist, dann hat sich das für ihn erledigt.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (24. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Donnerstag ein schwarzes 18'' Slide Am 9.0 bestellt, heute die Tracking-Nummer bekommen. Mal sehen wann es dann auftaucht.



Das ist ja ein unmögliches Vorgehen von Radon. Ich habe ebenfalls ein AM 9.0 bestellt - jedoch bereits am 30.03. und bekomme am gleichen Tag wie Du die Benachrichtigung. Sauerei... Dadurch bekomme ich das Rad nun erst nach meinem Urlaub am 21.05. Und mir hatte man Lieferung KW 15 für mein Bike ZUGESAGT...


----------



## kilux (24. April 2012)

Ich vermute da kam ein ganzer Schwung auf ein mal rein ...

Meine Sendung steht jetzt bei 40% (im Start Paketzentrum bearbeitet)


----------



## CeeUuu (24. April 2012)

Also meins wurde heute (leider während meiner Abwesenheit) zugestellt und wartet jetzt in einer Postfiliale auf mich! Bestellt: letzten Mittwoch


----------



## CC. (24. April 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Würde mich auch interessieren. War etwas verkratzt oder beschädigt ?



Es war etwas beschädigt, allerdings nicht beim Transport. Zumindest ist das mein Eindruck.
Ich möchte das aber erst mit Radon klären und nicht hier reinschreiben.

CC.


----------



## kilux (24. April 2012)

meins geht an einen Radon Service Partner - damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## johnnyride (24. April 2012)

Mein 18"er Slide 5.0 ist heute angekommen. Beide Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. April 2012)

Ich warte noch...hatte gehofft dass es bis zum WE da ist...


----------



## kilux (25. April 2012)

Mein AM 9.0 wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. Wüsste ich nicht wie lange andere warten müssen würde ich den Lieferservice von Radon in den Himmel loben 

Wobei das jetzt das dritte bike ist das so schnell da war - scheinbar ist das Glückssache mit der Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Mein AM 9.0 wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. Wüsste ich nicht wie lange andere warten müssen würde ich den Lieferservice von Radon in den Himmel loben
> 
> Wobei das jetzt das dritte bike ist das so schnell da war - scheinbar ist das Glückssache mit der Verfügbarkeit.




Tja soviel zu Radon 

Wie sich herausgestellt hat hat Radon das falsche Bike geliefert, statt einem 9.0 ist ein 7.0 angekommen 

Habe ich natürlich sofort zurück geschickt aber da das 18'' 9.0 auf der Homepage wieder ausverkauft ist schwant mir schon übles was die Lieferzeit meines "Tauschrades" betrifft


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Tja soviel zu Radon
> 
> Wie sich herausgestellt hat hat Radon das falsche Bike geliefert, statt einem 9.0 ist ein 7.0 angekommen
> 
> Habe ich natürlich sofort zurück geschickt aber da das 18'' 9.0 auf der Homepage wieder ausverkauft ist schwant mir schon übles was die Lieferzeit meines "Tauschrades" betrifft



Tipp: Lass Dir den Hobel ummontieren - und zwar pronto. Der Rahmen ist schließlich der gleiche.


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Tipp: Lass Dir den Hobel ummontieren - und zwar pronto. Der Rahmen ist schließlich der gleiche.



Stimmt - mir letztlich egal, Hauptsache ein 9.0 steht wieder da ...


----------



## Max_V (26. April 2012)

H&S wird dir diesen Gefallen fast sicher nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> H&S wird dir diesen Gefallen fast sicher nicht machen.



Welchen Gefallen? Das richtige Bike liefern?


----------



## Max_V (26. April 2012)

Nee, das ummontieren.


----------



## kilux (26. April 2012)

Max_V schrieb:


> Nee, das ummontieren.



Ach so. Naja wie gesagt, Hauptsache ein 9.0 kommt wieder an. Ansonsten werde ich mir halt einen anderen Hersteller suchen ...


----------



## Tiri (27. April 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> Tja soviel zu Radon
> 
> Wie sich herausgestellt hat hat Radon das falsche Bike geliefert, statt einem 9.0 ist ein 7.0 angekommen
> 
> Habe ich natürlich sofort zurück geschickt aber da das 18'' 9.0 auf der Homepage wieder ausverkauft ist schwant mir schon übles was die Lieferzeit meines "Tauschrades" betrifft


 
Oje .. sowas ähnliches ist mir auch passiert. Statt 2012 Modell erhielt ich ein 2011. Der Verkäufer fragte mich dann wo der Unterschied wäre  

Geldrückgabe erfolgte aber ratzfatz


----------



## mohlo (27. April 2012)

Da wird sich wohl ein anderer Käufer über ein 9.0 freuen, obwohl er ein 7.0  bestellt hat?!


----------



## filiale (27. April 2012)

Vielleicht bekomme ich ja anstelle eines 5.0 dann Dein 9.0


----------



## atfox (27. April 2012)

Ich würde mich auch über ein 10er statt 9er freuen.
Seit Montag TrackingNummer, aber noch nichts passiert
Scheint wirklich viel los zu sein. Ist ja Hochsaison.


filiale schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekomme ich ja anstelle eines 5.0 dann Dein 9.0


----------



## filiale (27. April 2012)

Ich habe auch vor 1 Woche bestellt und bezahlt und warte seitdem auf eine email mit Tracking Details...scheint so, dass ich auch 2-3 Wochen warten muß...


----------



## filiale (27. April 2012)

Heute Mittag kurz telefoniert, die Jungs saufen ab vor Arbeit. Ich darf mich daher auf ne laaaange Wartezeit freuen, wird noch ca. 2 Wochen dauern bis ich es in der Hand halte.


----------



## atfox (30. April 2012)

Habe jetzt seit einer Woche eine Tracking Nummer und nichts passiert mit dem Status. Keine Reaktion auf emails und Anrufe. Ziemlich sauer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. April 2012)

Willkommen im Klub... Ich behaupte mal, daß alle die jetzt bestellen mit locker 2-3 Wochen Lieferzeit für ein Fahrrad rechnen dürfen. Was will man machen (woanders bestellen tut man sich auch keinen Gefallen...) und bestraft sich nur selbst, denn es wird bestimmt nicht günstiger und Radon verkauft sein Rad dann eben an einen anderen, es gibt ja genug Abnehmer. 

Wir warten und hoffen dass es noch 2 Wochen Dauerregnet, dann ist das Warten entspannter


----------



## 5pecter (1. Mai 2012)

Am 02.03.12 Slide 7 bestellt. 
Am 30.04.12 Bike geliefert.

Sehr lange Wartezeit, aber es hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Aalex (1. Mai 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Habe jetzt seit einer Woche eine Tracking Nummer und nichts passiert mit dem Status. Keine Reaktion auf emails und Anrufe. Ziemlich sauer.



lies den zweiten absatz deiner email mal 

und auf der bike discount seite steht doch:



> Von der Bestellung eines vorrätigen Rades bis zur Auslieferung vergehen in der Regel ca. 10-14 Tage. Wir bitten um Verständnis, wenn sich diese Lieferzeit während der Hauptsaison auf 2-3 Wochen verlängert



wer lesen kann und so


----------



## atfox (2. Mai 2012)

Aalex schrieb:


> lies den zweiten absatz deiner email mal
> 
> und auf der bike discount seite steht doch:
> 
> ...




Bei mir sinds jetzt leider aber schon 5 Wochen seit der Bestellung. Immer noch in Endmontage anscheinend seit über einer Woche. Auf Facebook sagte man mir es stehe auf der Palette und gehe heute früh raus, per email kam dann die Info es wird noch montiert und dauert noch.....


----------



## filiale (2. Mai 2012)

Ehrlichkeit währt am Längsten. Ich verstehe gar nicht warum man nicht gleich sagt dass es länger dauert. Ist doch nicht schlimm. Dann weiß der Kunde daß er länger warten muß und ist beruhigt.


----------



## Beeny (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und absoluter Frischling in sachen MTB.
Aber einige Freunde von mir sind voll dabei.

Ich habe mir heute das Team 6.0 bestellt. Man sagte mir, dass wäre eine gute Wahl.
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wann ich das Bike von H&S geliefert bekomme.
Habe aber extra per Nachnahme bestellt.
Wir warten ab was passiert.


----------



## atfox (4. Mai 2012)

Beeny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin neu hier und absoluter Frischling in sachen MTB.
> Aber einige Freunde von mir sind voll dabei.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch. Habe 3 Jahre lang das Team 7 gefahren. War ein gutes Bike. Das 6er wird sicherlich genauso gut sein. Robust, schnell....

Mein Bike scheint jetzt endlich zu kommen. Seit gestern Abend bewegt sich der DHL Status und es ist in ca. 20km greifbarer Nähe, vielleicht auch schon daheim.


----------



## Dusius (4. Mai 2012)

grade mit denen telefoniert und die haben wie schon von anderen erwähnt viel zu tun, Lieferzeit bei lagernden Kompletträdern 14 bis 16 Tage.


----------



## Beeny (4. Mai 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Habe 3 Jahre lang das Team 7 gefahren. War ein gutes Bike. Das 6er wird sicherlich genauso gut sein. Robust, schnell....
> 
> Mein Bike scheint jetzt endlich zu kommen. Seit gestern Abend bewegt sich der DHL Status und es ist in ca. 20km greifbarer Nähe, vielleicht auch schon daheim.



Wann hast du deins Bestellt?
Man ließt ja hier alles, von 4 Tagen bis 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beeny (4. Mai 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> grade mit denen telefoniert und die haben wie schon von anderen erwähnt viel zu tun, Lieferzeit bei lagernden Kompletträdern 14 bis 16 Tage.



Naja, ich habe kein Zeitdruck. Daher sehe ich das entspannt.
Aber freue mich natürlich über jeden Tag, was das Bike eher da ist.


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2012)

Bei mir sind ca. 2 Wochen um, ne DHL Nummer habe ich, ich rechne also noch mit 1 Woche. Dann wären es 3 Wochen, in der Hauptsaison und mit Ankündigung daß es länger dauert o.k.


----------



## Dusius (7. Mai 2012)

Hey, so auf einmal ging es dann doch super schnell, zu schnell ? 
Habe heute morgen die Mail mit der versandnummer bekommen und grade mal geschaut. Das bike ist schon auf dem Weg !
es hat jetzt alles in allem wenn es  morgen da sein sollte 10 tage gedauert (mit einem Feiertag)


----------



## atfox (8. Mai 2012)

Beeny schrieb:


> Wann hast du deins Bestellt?
> Man ließt ja hier alles, von 4 Tagen bis 4 Wochen Lieferzeit.



Ich hatte am 23. März bestellt. Nachdem das Bike auf der Reise war dauerte es mit DHL gerade mal eine Nacht. um 18:25 Abends war es im Verteilerzentrum gescannt worden und am nächsten Tag um 13 Uhr bei mir angeliefert. Das über eine Strecke von ca. 500km.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Slide 9. Die ersten 100km sind runter.


----------



## kilux (8. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ich ursprünglich am 19.04. mein Slide 9 bestellt hatte habe ich nun Heute zum zweiten Mal die Versandbenachrichtigung für das Tauschbike bekommen. Mal sehen ob diesmal das Richtige ankommt


----------



## Aalex (9. Mai 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Bei mir sinds jetzt leider aber schon 5 Wochen seit der Bestellung. Immer noch in Endmontage anscheinend seit über einer Woche. Auf Facebook sagte man mir es stehe auf der Palette und gehe heute früh raus, per email kam dann die Info es wird noch montiert und dauert noch.....



die radon fb geschichte machen wohl die jungs aus bonn

die können gar nicht wissen was in grafschaft los ist. sind ja zwei räumlich getrennte unternehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kexxek (10. Mai 2012)

Hi, mein zukünftiges Fahrrad wurde am Freitag bei DHL angemeldet und befindet sich seit Montag auf dem Weg, seit Montag 17:50 ist der Status nicht aktualisiert worden -.-
Es hängt im Status "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet".

Was dauert da so lange? normalerweise kenn ich das von der Post nicht so, nach einem Anruf bei DHL sagten sie mir das es bei Sperrgut teilweise etwas länger dauern würde. Aber es sollte angeblich heute ein neuer Scan vorliegen, was aber nicht geschehn ist 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange das Bike noch zu mir braucht?  
Bin schon richtig heiß drauf...

Hoffe es kommt noch diese Woche :/ 

cheers


----------



## atfox (10. Mai 2012)

kexxek schrieb:


> Was dauert da so lange? normalerweise kenn ich das von der Post nicht so, nach einem Anruf bei DHL sagten sie mir das es bei Sperrgut teilweise etwas länger dauern würde. Aber es sollte angeblich heute ein neuer Scan vorliegen, was aber nicht geschehn ist
> 
> Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie lange das Bike noch zu mir braucht?
> Bin schon richtig heiß drauf...
> cheers



Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben wird das Ticket vergeben wenn die Endmontage beginnt. Normalerweise vergehen dann 10-14 Tage zu Stoßzeiten auch 2-3 Wochen bis das Rad da ist. Bei mir waren es 9 Tage. Also Geduld.


----------



## kexxek (10. Mai 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben wird das Ticket vergeben wenn die Endmontage beginnt. Normalerweise vergehen dann 10-14 Tage zu Stoßzeiten auch 2-3 Wochen bis das Rad da ist. Bei mir waren es 9 Tage. Also Geduld.





Ich dachte die Endmontage ist am Freitag abgeschlossen gewesen? 

Das wurde ja scheinbar schon im Paketzentrum bearbeitet? 

Versteh ich nicht so ganz!?


----------



## atfox (10. Mai 2012)

kexxek schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Endmontage ist am Freitag abgeschlossen gewesen?
> 
> Das wurde ja scheinbar schon im Paketzentrum bearbeitet?
> 
> Versteh ich nicht so ganz!?




Die Tracking Nummer wird vergeben sobald die Endmontage beginnt. Schau mal in deinem Mail, da steht auch drin, falls du ein Bike bestellt hast, dann befindet es sich momentan in der Endmontage.


----------



## kexxek (10. Mai 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Die Tracking Nummer wird vergeben sobald die Endmontage beginnt. Schau mal in deinem Mail, da steht auch drin, falls du ein Bike bestellt hast, dann befindet es sich momentan in der Endmontage.



Okay das verstehe ich schon, aber ich dachte, da der Status sich schon geändert hat ist es schon auf dem Weg, schade


----------



## Mexx4 (10. Mai 2012)

Wenn dort steht "wurde im Start - Paketzentrum bearbeitet" o.ä. ist es definitv schon in Händen der Post und nicht mehr bei Radon.


----------



## kilux (10. Mai 2012)

atfox schrieb:


> Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben wird das Ticket vergeben wenn die Endmontage beginnt. Normalerweise vergehen dann 10-14 Tage zu Stoßzeiten auch 2-3 Wochen bis das Rad da ist. Bei mir waren es 9 Tage. Also Geduld.



Dann sollte der Status doch aber nur auf *"Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt"* stehen - bei mir kam die Sendung nach *"Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet"* nach 30h schon im Ziel-Paketzentrum Heute Nacht an. Mit etwas Glück habe ich die Woche also noch mein Bike.


----------



## kexxek (10. Mai 2012)

Mexx4 schrieb:


> Wenn dort steht "wurde im Start - Paketzentrum bearbeitet" o.ä. ist es definitv schon in Händen der Post und nicht mehr bei Radon.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht!



> Fr, 04.05.12 16:02 Uhr
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> ---
> Mo, 07.05.12 17:50 Uhr
> ...



so sieht der Status aus..


----------



## Mexx4 (10. Mai 2012)

kexxek schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht!
> 
> 
> 
> so sieht der Status aus..


 

DHL anrufen - Druck machen!


----------



## kexxek (10. Mai 2012)

gerade mit Radon telefoniert.
Sehr freundlicher Kontakt am Telefon, das Fahrrad ist definitiv seit Montag draußen.

Im Paket Zentrum in Neuwied soll es momentan Probleme geben (zu viele Räder für die Post).

Also liegt es wirklich an DHL nicht an Radon! 

Gleich nochmal bei DHL anrufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kexxek (10. Mai 2012)

So, mit DHL telefoniert, DHL findet das auch sehr merkwürdig, kann aber nicht wirklich was dazu sagen -.-

Wieder bei Radon angerufen. 
Radon hat angeboten bei ihrem DHL-Partner anzurufen, das ist auch direkt geschehen.
Rückruf von Radon.
DHL sagt das sie in Neuwied momentan große Probleme mit Sperrgut haben.
Paket ist aber nicht verloren gegangen. Soll angeblich diese Woche noch weitergeleitet werden.

Also Top(!) Kundenservice von Radon, verstehe nicht was andere hier für schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht haben.

Ich hoffe das es bis Samstag da ist


----------



## mohlo (10. Mai 2012)

kexxek schrieb:


> DHL sagt das sie in Neuwied momentan große Probleme mit Sperrgut haben.
> Paket ist aber nicht verloren gegangen. Soll angeblich diese Woche noch weitergeleitet werden.



Das ergibt Sinn: Warte schon seit 2 Tagen auf bei H&S bestellte Alpinestars-Trikots. Die klemmen wohl in Neuwied zwischen 2 SLIDE-Kartons.


----------



## kilux (11. Mai 2012)

Ich könnte mir in den A**** beißen - hab mein Slide 9 ja zum Radon Service-Partner liefern lassen weil das immer fix geht und ich bisher wenig Lust auf den Aufbau hatte. Jetzt ist das Rad seit Donnerstag dort und er hat es nicht geschafft. Sprich das WE muss ich noch ohne aus kommen 

Das nächste wird selbst montiert


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2012)

kilux schrieb:


> und ich bisher wenig Lust auf den Aufbau hatte.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2012)

Der Aufbau dauert 20 Minuten...


----------



## Dusius (11. Mai 2012)

Das is ja heftig, jetzt kann ich dich verstehen !


----------



## kilux (11. Mai 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


>



Naja eigentlich ging es mir mehr drum den Service-Partner als "Packstation" zu benutzen (und eben nebenbei ein fertig aufgebautes Rad dastehen zu haben) da ich leider so gut wie nie da bin wenn der Postmann klingelt ...
Tja, Pech gehabt


----------



## newby69 (14. Mai 2012)

also ich hab am 19.4 bestellt und es ist am 10.5 eingetroffen.


----------



## kexxek (16. Mai 2012)

kexxek schrieb:


> So, mit DHL telefoniert, DHL findet das auch sehr merkwürdig, kann aber nicht wirklich was dazu sagen -.-
> 
> Wieder bei Radon angerufen.
> Radon hat angeboten bei ihrem DHL-Partner anzurufen, das ist auch direkt geschehen.
> ...




Ganz vergessen mich hier nochmal zu melden.

Das Fahrrad kam tatsächlich am Samstag! 
Sehr geiles Teil, macht Spaß! jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (16. Mai 2012)

Für alle, die ihr Rad selbst aufbauen wollen: Schaut doch mal in unseren Youtube Channel, da gibt es ein ausführliches Anleitungsvideo "Radon Bikes Radaufbau"

http://www.youtube.com/radonbikes

Einen schönen freien Tag wünschen wir Euch!


----------



## bean11 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe am 20.04.2012 ein Trekkingrad *TCS 9.0*  Modell 2011 bestellt.
Auf Nachfrage wurde eine Lieferung Mitte KW19 genannt.Die KW19 ist nun auch schon fast 2 Wochen her.Am 11.05.2012 kam die Rechnung mit Versandbestätigung und den Hinweis das es sich in der Endmontage befindet.Das ist jetzt 10 Tage her.Bei DHL ist meine Sendungsnummer noch nicht bekannt.Von Bike Discount/Radon kommt keine Meldung das und warum es zu Verzögerungen kommt.Was macht man 10 Tage in der Endmontage?Ich wollte Ende der Woche auf Radtour gehen,das kann ich wohl mit dem neuen Rad vergessen.Schade.Keine Entschuldigung oder Ähnliches.
Gruß
Gerald


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (21. Mai 2012)

Bei meinem Slide AM hat es auch 3 Wochen länger gedauert als zunächst zugesagt. Dann hat aber irgendwann der nette MA am Telefon gesagt, dass jetzt soviel falsdch gelaufen ist, dass er persönlich dafüpr sorgt, dass das Rad am gleuichen Abend bei mir ist. AUf Details gehe ich zugunsten Radon und deren Kalkulation hioer jetz mal nicht ein 

Also Hut ab - nach einigem Ärger dann eine beeindruckende Lösung!!!

OT: Erster Fahreindruck gestern im Schlamm: Total zufrieden - gigantische Hinterbau-Kinematik!!! Wenn ich jetzt noch herausfinde, was der blaue LOW-Compression-Ring an der Talas bewirkt... Den Rest des Setups hab ich schon ganz gut hinbekommen...


----------



## killik (24. Mai 2012)

Servus,
habe auch eine ähnliche Story wie bean11 zu berichten.
Bike Ende März bestellt und noch am selben Tag bezahlt. Vorher mit dem Kundenservice (sehr freundliche und kompetente Person) wegen dem Lieferdatum gesprochen. Da der Rahmen noch nicht da war, aber er sich bereits auf dem Weg befindet, würde das Rad in 3 Wochen kommen. Nach 3 Wochen noch nichts gehört, also nochmal nachgefragt, denn von alleine kommen keine Informationen. Am Telefon wieder um 2 Wochen vertröstet, mit dem Versprechen es würde wirklich in den letzten April bzw. ersten Maitagen kommen. Anfang Mai: Nichts da. Nach erneuter Rückfrage dann die Aussage: Rahmen ist da wird aufgebaut, dauert dann noch ca. 10 Tage. Schlussendlich kam es Mitte Mai.
Problem: Rahmen verkratzt. Am nächsten Morgen direkt bei Radon im Service angerufen, das Problem geschildert. Laut Aussage vom Mitarbeiter: Kein Problem, zurückschicken (es war Freitag früh), wir haben es dann am Dienstag bei uns und bis Freitag hätte ich das Rad DEFINITIV wieder. Heute ist Donnerstag, vom einem Versand fehlt jede Spur. Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit Radon würde es mit Glück noch morgen raus gehen, könnte aber auch Dienstag erst sein.
So günstig die Räder auch sein mögen, langsam bin ich vom Service echt genervt. Wieso kann man nicht klare Aussagen treffen und den Kunden bei jedem Telefonat eine neue Geschichte erzählen und ihn jedesmal vertrösten? Würde man als Kunde direkt einen Liefertermin in 6 Wochen genannt bekommen kann man sich ja darauf einstellen, aber Woche für Woche vertröstet zu werden ist mehr als ärgerlich.
Zusätzlich verstehe ich die Serviceabteilung nicht: Wenn ein Kunde anruft, das Problem schildert, es noch am selben Tag verschickt, wieso kann in der Zwischenzeit das neue Rad nicht aufgebaut werden, sodass ein schneller Austausch erfolgen kann?
Geplant war eine 3-Tagestour übers anstehende lange Wochenende, die kann ich auch wieder vergessen. 
Als Kunde sollte man erwarten können, das Radon einem entgegen kommt, aber keines dergleichen. Um schnellstmöglich noch ans Rad fürs Wochenende zu kommen, bot ich an, es abholen zu lassen, aber die Möglichkeit besteht nicht. 
Ein wenig könnte Radon in solchen Situationen dem Kunden entgegen kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Wiepjes (24. Mai 2012)

killik schrieb:


> Servus,
> habe auch eine ähnliche Story wie bean11 zu berichten.
> Bike Ende März bestellt und noch am selben Tag bezahlt. Vorher mit dem Kundenservice (sehr freundliche und kompetente Person) wegen dem Lieferdatum gesprochen. Da der Rahmen noch nicht da war, aber er sich bereits auf dem Weg befindet, würde das Rad in 3 Wochen kommen. Nach 3 Wochen noch nichts gehört, also nochmal nachgefragt, denn von alleine kommen keine Informationen. Am Telefon wieder um 2 Wochen vertröstet, mit dem Versprechen es würde wirklich in den letzten April bzw. ersten Maitagen kommen. Anfang Mai: Nichts da. Nach erneuter Rückfrage dann die Aussage: Rahmen ist da wird aufgebaut, dauert dann noch ca. 10 Tage. Schlussendlich kam es Mitte Mai.
> Problem: Rahmen verkratzt. Am nächsten Morgen direkt bei Radon im Service angerufen, das Problem geschildert. Laut Aussage vom Mitarbeiter: Kein Problem, zurückschicken (es war Freitag früh), wir haben es dann am Dienstag bei uns und bis Freitag hätte ich das Rad DEFINITIV wieder. Heute ist Donnerstag, vom einem Versand fehlt jede Spur. Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit Radon würde es mit Glück noch morgen raus gehen, könnte aber auch Dienstag erst sein.
> ...




Seit wann bauen die denn Rahmen auf??????????


----------



## Kostemer (24. Mai 2012)

Hab gestern zwei Bikes bestellt.
Auf der Seite wurde "mehr als 10 verfügbar" angegeben. Hoffe das dauert nicht so lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## killik (24. Mai 2012)

ich hatte geschrieben: Rahmen ist da, wird aufgebaut.

Rahmen werden denen aus Fernost geliefert. Hier in D werden dann schlussendlich nur die Komponenten dran geschraubt und an den Kunden versendet.


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2012)

Naja du musst bedenken das sicher viele da anrufen und was abmachen und das dann aber nicht einhalten ! klar für dich jetzt blöd, aber sogesehen können die das halt auch nicht riskieren dann was aufzubauen weil du angerufen hast und das dann rumstehen zu haben. Irgendwie schon nachvollziebar oder ?


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (24. Mai 2012)

als Außenstehender kann man das immer schön darstellen aber der Frust von kilik ist nachvollziehbar und den möchte er zurecht kundtun um ihn schlussendlich auch abzubauen. Nicht das er aus Frust noch irgendwas dummes anstellt .
Aber ein kleiner Trost, bei Canyon ist es auch nicht besser.
Alles wird gut


----------



## Dusius (24. Mai 2012)

klar, ich wolte nur sagen das man halt beide seiten verstehen kann ^^


----------



## killik (24. Mai 2012)

Sicher sitzt der Frust tief. Ist eine ärgerliche Sache, da ich vor bereits 2 Wochen mein altes Rad verkauft habe, da mir zu dem Zeitpunkt mehrfach zugesagt wurde, es käme in paar Tagen.
Dass es bei Canyon nicht besser ist, ist mir klar. Habe im Dezember 2010 dort ein rad bestellt und im Februar bekommen. Der unterschied war: mir wurde von vorherein Februar als Termin genannt...

Zum Thema aufbauen und rumstehen lassen: 1 Stunde nachdem ich angerufen hatte war das Bike bei der Post, da der Retourenaufkleber von denen bereits mitgeliefert wird, sind Unternehmen dank solchen Aktionen in der Lage zu sehen, dass eine (und sogar Welche) Retoure auf dem Weg ist. Wenn man sich solch eine Mühe macht, wäre es auch ein leichtes gewesen, denen den Einlieferbeleg zukommen lassen, falls eine mündliche Zusage nicht ausreichend ist.

Aber sei's drum, bald hab ich's hoffentlich...


----------



## Kostemer (6. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss jetzt feststellen das dhl mit sperrgut sich ganz schön Zeit lässt. Seit Montag 15 Uhr hängen zwei bikes die ich bestellt habe in Neuwied fest. Eins von denen zwei Paketen wurde heute Nacht um 3 Uhr nach Saulheim gebracht. Dort wandert es heute in den Lieferwagen zu mir. Nur das andere Paket wurde laut Auskunft noch nicht gescannt. Keine Ahnung ob der Lkw voll war oder was auch immer.


----------



## atfox (6. Juni 2012)

Nachdem mein Bike einmal in Neuwied war, ging es bei mir über Nacht, ca. 500km in den Süden.


----------



## funk_joker (6. Juni 2012)

@Kostemer: Bei mir ebenfalls seit Montag in Neuwied und seitdem nichts passiert


----------



## Kostemer (7. Juni 2012)

@Funk

Und wie siehts bei dir aus?
Das Bike meiner Freundin wurde gestern geliefert. Natürlich wusste Sie nichts davon und war ne schöne Überraschung. Meins wurde gestern um 23:00 Uhr noch in Saulheim eingescannt. Von dort gehts direkt in den Lieferwagen der natürlich wegen dem S...... FEIERTAG HEUTE NICHT FÄHRT :/
Neja immerhin muss ich heut nicht Arbeiten. Also morgen


----------



## funk_joker (7. Juni 2012)

nichts neues. Immernoch in Neuwied..habe heute mit DHL telefoniert und die nette Dame meinte sie kurbelt das an. Angeblich wird da irgendwas modernisiert bei DHL, Systeme usw..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonnnni (7. Juni 2012)

also bei mir gings echt super schnell.

am montag bestellt, vorkasse gezahlt und nächsten mittwoch schon angekommen.

dhl war auch sehr flott:


> Fr, 01.06.12 16:12 Uhr
> --
> Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
> Mo, 04.06.12 16:14 Uhr
> ...


----------



## Kostemer (7. Juni 2012)

funk_joker schrieb:


> nichts neues. Immernoch in Neuwied..habe heute mit DHL telefoniert und die nette Dame meinte sie kurbelt das an. Angeblich wird da irgendwas modernisiert bei DHL, Systeme usw..



Du das Gefühl hab ich sogar gehabt das diese Dame das gemacht hat und kann.

Ich hab zwei Bikes bestellt. Montag waren sie in Neuwied.
Dienstag hab ich Mittags angerufen und einer der zwei Paketnummern durch gegeben damit die Dame schauen kann. Und genau das Paket ging am nächsten Tag direkt Nachts weiter und am Tag war es da. Das andere das ich wohl hätte erwähnen sollen rutsch jetzt erst nach.


----------



## endhirn (8. Juni 2012)

Also mein Slide 7.0 kam schneller als ich es überhaupt geplant hatte.
Diesen Montag bekam ich per Email die Bestätigung, dass sich das Rad in der Endmontage befindet. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt soll es laut Mail 4-7 Tage dauern bis DHL das Rad abholt.
Tja und was soll ich sagen, Mittwoch Morgen um 7.45Uhr klingelt es an meiner Tür und mein Rad ist da. Zwischen Email und Lieferung lagen gerade mal 1 1/2 Tage.
Das nenne ich mal fix


----------



## pa_sm (14. Juni 2012)

Bestellung 04.06 - Lieferung 13.06. 

Finde ich absolut okay!


----------



## radono (14. Juni 2012)

Wie war bei dir der Verlauf der Sendung? Seit Montag steht bei mir "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt". 

Dauert ja eine Ewigkeit.


----------



## Kostemer (14. Juni 2012)

Das bedeutet nicht das dhl das Paket hat sondern in nächster Zeit bei radon abholt.


----------



## pa_sm (14. Juni 2012)

radono schrieb:


> Wie war bei dir der Verlauf der Sendung? Seit Montag steht bei mir "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt".
> 
> Dauert ja eine Ewigkeit.



Also bei mir war es wie folgt:

Ich habe am 04.06 bestellt und am 08.06 den von dir genannten Status in der DHL Tracking app gesehen.

Bis zum 13.06 war der Status so, plötzlich änderte dieser sich innerhalb von wenigen Stunden auf "Sendung zugestellt".

Du kannst das Tracking zwar verfolgen aber man sollte sich nicht unbedingt darauf verlassen.


----------



## radono (15. Juni 2012)

Danke 

Bei dir war auch noch ein Sonntag dazwischen. Mhmm ... Ich halt's nicht mehr aus. Der Status ändert sich nicht.

edit: Das war das erste und letzte mal, dass ich bei bike-discount bestellt habe. Schlechter Kundenservice, auf eMails wird nicht geantwortet, interne Organisation gibt es nicht, kocht jeder sein eigenes Süppchen. 
Ich bin - leider muss ich es sagen - absolut enttäuscht. Hoffentlich ändert Radon da mal was.


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Ihr wisst schon das gute Preise nur gemacht werden können wenn man wo anders spart oder? Immer das gejammer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (17. Juni 2012)

Dusius schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das gute Preise nur gemacht werden können wenn man wo anders spart oder? Immer das gejammer...


Die guten Preise werden durch fehlende Händler und Zwischenhändler  gemacht, die schnell mal beide einen Hunderter verdienen wollen!

Immer diese pseudointelligenten Aussagen. Deine gleich wie Meine! 

Fakt ist der Service ist nicht gut..eher unterstes Mittelfeld wenn überhaupt! Und den sollten Sie definitiv verbessern.
Ich musste 4 Monate mailen und telefonieren, bis ich endlich drei  kompetente Personen bei Radon dran bekam und dann passte der Service und  zuletzt war der sogar ausgezeichnet, freundlich und hilfsbereit..aber  zeig mir Kunden, die sowas auf sich nehmen!


----------



## Dusius (17. Juni 2012)

Ja aber momentan läuft bei ihm doch noch alles wie in der mail die er nach der Bestellung bekommen hat beschrieben!


----------



## radono (18. Juni 2012)

Lt. der eMail ist das Bike bereits bei DHL, lt. diversen Foreneinträgen steht es noch bei h&s. Was dauert da bitte so lange? 

Bei h&s wundert mich nichts mehr, der Service ist ziemlich mies.


----------



## Kostemer (18. Juni 2012)

Hi

Lese dir die email nochmal genau durch. Ich dachte auch mit erhalt der tracking Nummer das es bei dhl sein sollte. Nach genauerem lesen wusste ich dann warum sich tagelang nichts am status änderte.


----------



## radono (18. Juni 2012)

"Ihr Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!" 

Im Umkehrschluss bedeutet dies aber, dass das Bike bereits bei DHL ist, da ab Montag meine Trackingnummer aktiv war. 

Mal sehen ... jetzt hab ich sowieso viel zu tun und komme nicht zum fahren. 

Cheers


----------



## Max_V (18. Juni 2012)

Genau das heißt es nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radono (18. Juni 2012)

Na gut ... dann wird es wohl noch bei h&s rumstehen. Eine Woche (!) lang gewartet und immernoch nicht auf dem Weg zu mir. 

Ich werde berichten. 

Grüße und einen guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## Kostemer (18. Juni 2012)

Dann kommt es noch drauf an wann dhl es abholt. Eventuell wird da imner gewartet bis eine bestimmte Anzahl an Paketen zusammen gekommen ist. Bei meim Vater auf der Arbeit (Verkauf von Fernseher) ist das nur zwei mal die Woche.

Edit:
Aber mal angenommen es wäre bei dhl. Radon selbst kann dann auch nicht für.
Der erste Kasten wird gelb wenn abgeholt.


----------



## radono (18. Juni 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich wieso ich kein Bike bekomme. Meine Bestellung wurde einfach storniert. Klasse!!!


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2012)

und wie kommst du da drauf?


----------



## radono (18. Juni 2012)

Wurde mir soeben in einer eMail mitgeteilt. Daraufhin habe ich natürlich sofort angerufen, die haben sich da irgendwie verzettelt. 

Jetzt musste ich also noch mal neu bestellen. Hoffentlich geht es jetzt etwas zügiger.


----------



## Dusius (18. Juni 2012)

Du wolltest da doch nie wieder bestellen, dann kannst du doch jetzt wo anders kaufen


----------



## radono (18. Juni 2012)

Stimmt  Aber das Bike möchte ich dann doch bitte haben. Sonst wäre der ganze Stress völlig umsonst. 

Cheers


----------



## Radon-Bikes (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle,
DHL kommt jeden Tag die fertigen Bikes in Gelsdorf abholen. Wie ihr aber vielleicht schon mitbekommen habt, waren/sind wir diese Saison wirklich gut ausgelastet, so dass die Vormontage der einzelnen Bikes auch etwas länger dauern kann, da wir eins nach dem anderen aufbauen. Wir sind uns dessen bewusst und arbeiten fieberhaft an einer Lösung! Versprochen! 
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## mDaniel (21. Juni 2012)

Hey!

Hm... meine erste Bestellung von einem Bike (war bisher nur mit den 500-600â¬ Hardtails unterwegs, mein aktuelles zefÃ¤llt aber gerade).

Wollte mir ja eigenltich das ZR Race 6.0 holen, als es dann aber am Dienstag das Zr Race 8.0 zum Preis des 7.0ers gab hab ich zugeschlagen.

Ging alles unheimlich flott, sofort mit Kreditkarte gezahlt und heute (nichtmal 2 Tage spÃ¤ter!!) ist es laut DHL Sendungsstatus bereits in Zustellung 

LG
Daniel


----------



## radono (21. Juni 2012)

Am Montag nun erneut das ZR Race bestellt, heute gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mindstepper (21. Juni 2012)

Wir haben am Montag zwei Slide AM 7.0 bestellt und diese sind laut DHL-Tracking seid gestern 18 Uhr im Start-Paketzentrum. Kann es kaum erwarten und würde mich freuen wenn es morgen kommen würde.


----------



## user2001 (22. Juni 2012)

Habe ebenfalls am Montag ein Slide AM 7 bestellt. Gestern geliefert. Wirklich super in der Bike-Hauptsaison!


----------



## mDaniel (22. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist DHL scheinbar zu dumm, gammelt jetzt 2 Tage im Zielpaketzentrum rum.


----------



## wuttel (22. Juni 2012)

Bestellung eins Teile: 4 Werktage wovon 1,5 an die Bank gingen wegen der Überweisung

Bestellung zwei Teile: 3 Werktage, dank Paypal

Bestellung drei Slide AM 7.0: Montag bestellt, Do (gestern) angekommen.
Besser gehts nicht  Und bis jetzt alles i.o.!


----------



## Mindstepper (22. Juni 2012)

Unsere am Montag bestellten Slides sind heute angekommen. Nach der Arbeit wird erstmal ausgepackt.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Kostemer (22. Juni 2012)

Laut dhl ist rs normal bei sperrgut das es länger dauert.


----------



## S1Ready (22. Juni 2012)

Hab das ZR Race 8.0 auch zur Aktion am Dienstag bestellt und per Überweisung bezahlt.
Bin mal gespannt, heute kam die Zahlungseingansgbestätigung. Wegen anderer Bank.

Lass es ja an einen der lokalen Läden hier liefern, wo sie es aufbauen.
Dann können sie die Gabel auch gleich einstellen und ich kanns probefahren.


----------



## Sainty (27. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

So heute mein Radon ZR Team 7.0 bestellt im Tagesangebot.

Hatte einfach bei der Bestellung mal angeben das sie es möglichst bis Samstag liefern *hust*
Keine 15 Minuten später ruft jemand an und sagt das es ca. 10-14 Tage dauert.

Naja ich hatte nicht bedacht das die ja das Fahrrad erst zusammenbauen müssen und nicht auf Halde rumstehen haben.

Egal, wenns dann in dem Zeitraum kommt freu ich mich da mein Urlaub dann anfängt ))


----------



## LsM99 (1. Juli 2012)

Sainty schrieb:


> Naja ich hatte nicht bedacht das die ja das Fahrrad erst zusammenbauen müssen und nicht auf Halde rumstehen haben.



Werden die Bikes komplett fahrfertig zusammengebaut verschickt? Bzw. wenn ich den Spezialkarton dazukaufe, kann ich das Rad mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug selbst zusammensetzen? 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sainty (1. Juli 2012)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Werden die Bikes komplett fahrfertig zusammengebaut verschickt? Bzw. wenn ich den Spezialkarton dazukaufe, kann ich das Rad mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug selbst zusammensetzen?
> Danke



Hi ja sind komplett. Das Einzigste was du einbauen musst ist das Vorderrad mittels Schnellspanner und den Lenker auf den Vorbau mittels 4 Schrauben. Achso Sattel noch rauf. Den Spezialkarton kannst dir sparen.

Am besten mal auf die Radon website gehen unter versand faq da kannst dir ein sehr gutes Video anschauen wie das Bike bei dir ankommt und wie du es zusammen baust.


----------



## CliffordClavin (1. Juli 2012)

LsM99 schrieb:


> wenn ich den Spezialkarton dazukaufe, kann ich das Rad mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug selbst zusammensetzen?
> Danke


Für den Lenkereinbau wird ein Drehmomentschlüssel benötigt.


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2012)

xxx


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2012)

Es wird nicht zwingend ein Drehmoment benötigt wenn man die Schrauben mit etwas Gefühl anzieht und behandelt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (3. Juli 2012)

LsM99 schrieb:


> Werden die Bikes komplett fahrfertig zusammengebaut verschickt? Bzw. wenn ich den Spezialkarton dazukaufe, kann ich das Rad mit handelsüblichem Werkzeug selbst zusammensetzen?
> Danke



Ja, die Räder sind komplett fahrfertig. Das Video zum Aufbau kannst Du Dir hier ansehen: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Fragen-zum-Versand_id_5262_.htm
Vorderrad und Lenker müssen rein, bitte die Drehmomentangabe auf dem Lenker beachten. Sattel auf die Sattelstütze rauf (auch hier nach der Drehmomentangabe schauen), Pedale rein. Dann solltest Du die Bremsen, die Schaltung, den Gabel und Dämpfer-Luftdruck, den Reifen-Luftdruck, alle Kabel und zur Sicherheit alle Schrauben nochmal checken. Sicher ist sicher!


----------

